# Not Often Seen



## Nimble1 (Jan 6, 2007)

My favorite 9 m/m
Benelli B76


----------



## Nimble1 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Older carry gun*

Astra A75 9m/m


----------



## Nimble1 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Current carry piece*

Polish P64 9x18


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Some good looking pistols you got there Nimbel1. Don't believe I have ever seen the Polish P-64.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice appliances ya got there. Wow.


----------



## H2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nimble1 said:


> Astra A75 9m/m


Thats a sick ass gun!!!!!!!!! looks nice and small


----------



## spooler41 (Dec 5, 2013)

I've got an ASTRA A-70, I've had it about 30 years and love it. It's a real keeper, it will go to my son ,after I'm gone.
The A-70 is one Astra I don't see very often, it looks a lot like your A75 and is the same size. I've had several 9mm
hand guns but the Astra is my favorite.

..........................Jack


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Nice to see some "obscure" handguns.


----------

